
Clojure and Overtone Driving Minecraft - michaelsbradley
http://blog.josephwilk.net/clojure/overtone-driving-minecraft.html
======
monokrome
Seems that your SSL certificate is untrusted. Is this intentional (personally
signed?) or an error?

~~~
NeutronBoy
If you look at the certificate, it's issued to *.herokuapps.com, which
indicates he's hosting it on Heroku.

------
needusername
> java -XX:MaxPermSize=1G

Really? I mean really?

~~~
malkia
New to java, but just wondering ... would that be due to intern()-ing
(strings/symbols/etc.)?

~~~
needusername
Nope, interned strings are no longer in PermGen since "forever"
[http://bugs.java.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6962931](http://bugs.java.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6962931).
Also if you really care about this you'd likely be better of running Java 8u20
or later which automatically deduplicates Strings.

Reasons for running with -XX:MaxPermSize=1G that I can imagine:

    
    
      * you run Java 7 (which goes EOL in March)
      * and one of those:
        * your code base is twice as large as Eclipse and JBoss combined
        * you have a PermGen leak
        * you have no idea what you're doing

